# Steven Page arrested



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

wow did not see this one comming

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/cbc/080715/canada/arts_barenaked_charged_5

hope everything works out.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

That should really boost the sales of their newly released kiddies album.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes indeed!! Maybe instead of Snacktime they should have called it Smacktime???? Just kidding...


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

It didn't hurt Sharon, Lois & Bram. Then again, I don't think they ever got caught.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> It didn't hurt Sharon, Lois & Bram. Then again, I don't think they ever got caught.


You know I always thought that elephant was high!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Yes indeed!! Maybe instead of Snacktime they should have called it Smacktime???? Just kidding...


LOL!

He seems like too smart a guy to be doing blow. I'll wait and see how the case turns out before passing personal judgement.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

...notable absence of a mention of the ages of the two 'ladies'


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yawn, :zzz: :zzz:  :zzz:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's kind of annoying that they think stuff like this is newsworthy and waste trees on it.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's kind of annoying that they think stuff like this is newsworthy and waste trees on it.


I'd rather read this than how high oil prices are and how shitty the economy is getting.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ripper said:


> I'd rather read this than how high oil prices are and how shitty the economy is getting.


You have that option it's call the the National Inquirer.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

:food-smiley-015: Now that I hadn't even considered!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

musicians and controlled substances?!?! Whoda thought! and who cares really...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to agree with you there Paul. If your bread and butter requires international travel, you best not do anything too stupid when abroad. I think this would qualify as pretty stupid. Maybe he can perform via tele-conference while the rest of the band plays live.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

...and any other country where it's been rumored that they deal with drug offenses summarily. That would be very bad for Page and for BNL.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm with Jeff, why is this even news? The funniest are the comments on CBC news online!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Maybe it's just me - but why wouldn't this be considered news? I'm no fan of BNL, but I certainly know who they are and I know a handful of their tunes.

I understand he hasn't been convicted of possession, but I'm pretty sure he's been charged. 

Wonder if their Disney/Playskool shows at the Nassau Coliseum in August are still going to happen - I've got a buddy from small-town Ontario who lives in Manhattan who was planning on taking his kids to see them

http://www.disneymusicblockpartytour.com/?content=artists

If it was a small amount of weed in Canada maybe I can see the "ehhh, big deal" attitude - but coke in the States? Seems like a quick way to bugger up a whole lot of work and respect in a hurry, along with the tarnish the other band members will likely receive.

I'd hate to see him winding up being someone's Yoko Ono in a US prison.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I'm with Jeff, why is this even news? The funniest are the comments on CBC news online!


Personally I don't care if he's freebasing liquid plumber and ajax but considering that they just put out a childrens album, some parents might be concerned at the message this could send. They have been putting on kids picnics etc all over the states to promote this album. I don't think it might be the role model some parents are looking for.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Personally I don't care if he's freebasing liquid plumber and ajax but considering that they just put out a childrens album, some parents might be concerned at the message this could send. They have been putting on kids picnics etc all over the states to promote this album. I don't think it might be the role model some parents are looking for.


I don't condone his actions but he wasn't pulling an Amy Winehouse either.

Kids wouldn't have known any different if it wasn't plastered everywhere.

Parents should be a role model to their kids not entertainers. They all have baggage, eventually news sources will dig until they find something. The legal repercusions should be enough. Our society has way too much interest in star train wrecks.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Personally I don't care if he's freebasing liquid plumber and ajax but considering that they just put out a childrens album, some parents might be concerned at the message this could send. They have been putting on kids picnics etc all over the states to promote this album. I don't think it might be the role model some parents are looking for.


Come on, he has some pot and some coke. I have the kids album and I would not hesitate to take my Wee one to see them still. It's not like she reads the headlines..... It's a classic case of a slow news day so lets report something trivial. Just MHO.

AND if Disney let that girl from Highscool Musical keep her job after she e-mail naked pics of herself (At age 15) they shouldn't have a problem with letting BNL play some picnic. We'll just have to wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

He is one of five members of the band. And like Jeff said, he ain't not Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I don't condone his actions but he wasn't pulling an Amy Winehouse either.
> 
> Kids wouldn't have known any different if it wasn't plastered everywhere.
> 
> Parents should be a role model to their kids not entertainers. They all have baggage, eventually news sources will dig until they find something. The legal repercusions should be enough. Our society has way too much interest in star train wrecks.


I agree completely. I was merely voicing some of the concerns I had heard and read about. To me it doesnt mean anything, a little pot and blow, big deal, but to some it is. I agree we should have a far more european attitude of tolerence about things like this.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I don't condone his actions but he wasn't pulling an Amy Winehouse either.
> 
> Kids wouldn't have known any different if it wasn't plastered everywhere.
> 
> Parents should be a role model to their kids not entertainers. They all have baggage, eventually news sources will dig until they find something. The legal repercusions should be enough. Our society has way too much interest in star train wrecks.


I agree that Parents should be role models to their kids and not entertainers and that our society has way too much interest in star train wrecks and even minor derailments. I think most "news" shows should be cancelled because they don't really report anything newsworthy anyway. 

Like it or not though, kids model themselves after entertainers. Just walk through the mall and see all of the 50 Cent impersonators or all of the kids wearing sports jerseys with their favorite sports personality's name on it pretending to be them when they're playing. Entertainers are agents of influence whether they want to be or not. I remember Charles Barkley sucking and blowing at the same time a while back when he stated that he was "not a role model" but sponsored products which of course suggested "If you want to be like CB then buy this product." Lets face it they use the media to their advantage all of the time selling themselves as this or that, staging media events to get attention etc...Sometimes their "private" lives bite them in the ass. 

Unfortunately the BNL's promote themselves as a bunch of wholesome and friendly average joe's (which I am sure they are). People buy into that. Page being caught with pot and coke doesn't really fit that image at all. 

What I am saying is that if you are going to promote that kind of image, don't be stupid enough to get caught using coke and pot with two women in a foreign country and especially in some hyper media frenzied marketing machine country like the US. Oh what fun will the media have with this one...I feel sorry for Page.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

However, the article does not say HE tested positive for any drugs IN his system. Only that drugs were found at the site, with the allusion he was in some manner physically in its possession of them but not really said to be. I mean, lets be real here... they observed a white capsule :zzz:

It may be simply a matter of blue dress testimony. Frankly a little slap 'n tickle seems to be a bigger deal in the US as a President can smoke (and not inhale) but he gets impeached over a little office foreplay 

It could very well be that the bigger talk parents should be having with their children is how to form happy, loving relationships so they don't grow up looking for some lovin's on the side (or has Eddy Murphy and Huge Grant already been forgotten)?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> However, the article does not say HE tested positive for any drugs IN his system. Only that drugs were found at the site, with the allusion he was in some manner physically in its possession of them but not really said to be. I mean, lets be real here... they observed a white capsule :zzz:


Uhm....that and the statement he made saying he was smoking pot and doing coke with his girlfriend and her friend... 

Personally I don't care if the guy wants to do coke and smoke pot before, after or at the same time - It's his body not mine. It doesn't really change their music at all (unless I was doing the coke and/or pot...then maybe) I was simply commenting on his stupidity and that like it or not, his actions will likely have a lasting effect on the BNL fan base as well as his ability to travel internationally.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh for sure there is no question about the whole deal being real dumbass move on his behalf. It wont affect them (BNL) in the long term though, half because people are simply too shallow to really care and half because no publicity is bad publicity. 

I just read the allegation of his admissions for which he should get a boot to the head for talking to police without an attorney present


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Innocent until proven guilty...but this begs for a parody of "If I had a million dollars".

Just imagine if he is found guilty...

If I had a million dollars...
...I'd surely get real high.

...I'd snort coke....but not cola...that's cruel.

...I'd buy you a line...

and so on...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Oh for sure there is no question about the whole deal being real dumbass move on his behalf. It wont affect them (BNL) in the long term though, half because people are simply too shallow to really care and half because no publicity is bad publicity.
> 
> I just read the allegation of his admissions for which he should get a boot to the head for talking to police without an attorney present


Actually, I have a bit more respect for him now that he didn't cower behind an attorney. Not only do I think that our society has an unhealthy fascination/obsession with the rich and famous but I also think we have a serious lack integrity when it comes to taking responsibility for our actions. 

I hope everything works out for him and BNL.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

there is a time and place for admissions of guilt or culpability. 

When I stood before his worship, and pleaded guilty to driving without insurance it was with the mediation of my counsel. I would have loved to have had read into the record that my 1 fender bender that sent my insurance rate from 100 a month to 500 a month was unjust and that there was no value to 250,000 plpd car insurance when my mortgage had that in equity however... The judiciary is a lopsided system, a lawyer is not there to get you off but to protect your interests, without which far more people would likely be in jail on far less serious crimes. So, for me, instead of facing over 10 years in jail and well over 10K in fines (for all the different charges the officer looked all over to write me up on), I received a 9 month licence suspension. 

Nope, when the law comes close your mouth and await your attorney. Only way to not be in jail for decades on small charges blow out of proportion by over zealous police (of which there is a very long and well documented history of in both Canada and the USA). If you stand up and admit your guilt, fine I respect that too, but do so at the appropriate time and place; in court to the Judge with your attorney present.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Deny it even if they show you pictures.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> there is a time and place for admissions of guilt or culpability.
> 
> When I stood before his worship, and pleaded guilty to driving without insurance it was with the mediation of my counsel. I would have loved to have had read into the record that my 1 fender bender that sent my insurance rate from 100 a month to 500 a month was unjust and that there was no value to 250,000 plpd car insurance when my mortgage had that in equity however... The judiciary is a lopsided system, a lawyer is not there to get you off but to protect your interests, without which far more people would likely be in jail on far less serious crimes. So, for me, instead of facing over 10 years in jail and well over 10K in fines (for all the different charges the officer looked all over to write me up on), I received a 9 month licence suspension.
> 
> Nope, when the law comes close your mouth and await your attorney. Only way to not be in jail for decades on small charges blow out of proportion by over zealous police (of which there is a very long and well documented history of in both Canada and the USA). If you stand up and admit your guilt, fine I respect that too, but do so at the appropriate time and place; in court to the Judge with your attorney present.


It would appear to me that someone else was doing something kinda stupid...driving without insurance when there is a legal requirement to be insured? Sounds to me like you were knowingly rolling the dice and got caught then you hired an attorney to help you out. 

"When the law comes close your mouth and await your attorney..." The law usually comes when you are doing something bad = illegal. There are quite a number of laws that I don't agree with and if I ever have the inclination (not to mention money) I may challenge them. I agree that there are probably a select few police officers that are over zealous and shouldn't be cops in the first place but for the most part I think we are pretty lucky here in Canada. When I get pulled over I treat the officer like a person instead of "Big Brother" and it has served me well. Then again, I don't drive around without insurance because I think it is ridiculously expensive - and I can't disagree with that. I pay more in insurance than what my vehicle costs. I know, time to get a new car. It sucks. I could probably buy a Les Paul every year if I didn't drive. Hmm....there's an idea

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, I made the mistake, and that mistake was discussed with the appropriate person. His Worship. Where I did make my admission of my guilt and received my sentence. I simply do feel that doing anything less is simply not smart. The police are not 100% correct as everyone has seen with the recent history of the Canadian Judiciary.

>.< the really crazy thing is. In Ontario any ways, you cannot sue for anything under 30,000. You have with many companies a mandatory 1000 to 2000 deductible. You also cannot claim more than 250,000 in damages. Those are some of the Harris government changes to auto insurance. Peoples houses have more value than their car insurances, but when your car insurance is 150 a month more than your mortgage ....

:food-smiley-004: <--- has to be Ginger Beer as the real stuff I gave up 18 years ago


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Ginger Beer it is! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Wonder if June Rowland's having a
feeling of schadenfreude here?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robboman said:


> LOL!
> 
> He seems like too smart a guy to be doing blow. I'll wait and see how the case turns out before passing personal judgement.


He did admit to it.

We're all human.

This will impact their career for sure. Lots of luck trying to get his a$$ across the border for any touring for a LONG time to come.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Maybe it's just me - but why wouldn't this be considered news? I'm no fan of BNL, but I certainly know who they are and I know a handful of their tunes.
> 
> I understand he hasn't been convicted of possession, but I'm pretty sure he's been charged.
> 
> ...


Yup. That about sums it up in my opinion.

I'm no fan of their music, but this is beyond dumb. Getting popped for coke in the US = tour your a$$ off in Canada and wind up working at a gas station.


----------

